# Snowboarding in Greenville SC? WHAT?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

So they say there's a first for everything right? While working my 4th season at Alpine Ski Center this christmas break in Greenville SC we got about 1 inch of "ice/wintery mix'. Nothing serious, but enough to shut down the city.:laugh: anyway last weekend I came back from school and it dumped 4-5 inches of fresh powder. Well while trying to squeeze some hours out of alpine me and my co-worker went out on a quite long lunch break and started trecking through cleveland park. Needless to say, next to the dog park we found a random rail and set up a local jib sesh for the kids. Greenville news took some pictures and all was good. a little sketch but it made us 2 hours late from our lunch break  we were just livin up to the alpine motto. "if its snowin were goin!"


----------

